

My weekend hack project - the top tweeted spotify albums from the last 24hrs - topcat31
http://fyspotify.appspot.com/

======
topcat31
Hey, this is my latest project. Hope you like it. A few details for the
hackers:

Built on:

\- Google appengine

\- Pyhton

APIs used:

\- Topsy api (<http://corp.topsy.com/developers/api/>)

\- Spotify metadata api (<http://developer.spotify.com/en/metadata-
api/overview/>)

\- Last.fm api (<http://www.last.fm/api>)

\- Amazon api ([https://affiliate-
program.amazon.com/gp/advertising/api/deta...](https://affiliate-
program.amazon.com/gp/advertising/api/detail/main.html))

First, I pull the top shared links on spotify from the Topsy api which is dead
easy, then process each spotify link with the spotify metadata api to get
artist/album.

Unfortunately, the metadata api from spotify doesn't give you the artwork so I
head over to last.fm and amazon to see if I can get the artwork. Between
last.fm and amazon I'm getting 90% of the album art which is nice.

Any Q's - hit me up on twitter: @tomcritchlow or ask a question below.

~~~
thehodge
No link to buy on amazon tom, I'm disappointed ;)

~~~
topcat31
This is done just for the love! :)

------
robgough
This is a really great idea...

I'd love to see an RSS feed with each days albums with a simple format
something like;

<artist> <albumname> <spotifylink>

I'm not sure how good the Spotify API is, but could you not also have a
spotify playlist of the top ten albums?

Anyway, well done!

~~~
topcat31
An RSS feed is definitely on my todo list! Unfortunately making playlists
isn't possible in the metadata API (and you can't use the full libspotify api
on appengine) so that's not going to happen for a while I think...

I wish playlist stuff was in the metadata api - I'd love to write the same app
but for playlists instead of albums. I can get the data but can't decode the
playlist to figure out who created it and what's in it etc

------
ntulip
Sweet. Best thing that came out of your hard work Beardyman:
<http://open.spotify.com/album/6nBmbQRXXf3diJFmGr6ubW>

